
Ask HN: How to be credited as the publisher of my own software? - dusted
So, I made this game, Wizznic! some years back. Open source and all, and while it&#x27;s not great, I still take some pride in it.<p>Someone else made an unofficial port for Android, I&#x27;ve got no beef with them. (Yes, Wizznic! is a re-implementation of Puzznic, but an improved one and definitely a clean-room implementation)<p>Google, however, will display them as the publisher of that game, even though they&#x27;re only publishing an unofficial port for an unsupported platform.<p>This rubs me the wrong way, even the google search results clearly shows that they&#x27;re not the official publisher.<p>Lots of documentation has been provided, source-code repositories, blog posts.. I even emailed them photo id of myself to prove that I exist, but I could not claim the panel, since I am a person, and not a company, and apparently, persons cannot publish software.<p>What to do now?<p>Can I start a campaign somehow?<p>If I could, I&#x27;d like to start it here, as I urge you to search on google for Wizznic! and leave feedback where you mark &quot;Mikrosoft Android&quot; as factually wrong..
======
gus_massa
What is the license of your project? Many licences don't require the original
programmer to be credited, or they require only to keep the name in the source
code.

~~~
dusted
The license is GPLv3, I'm not really thinking about crediting, for example in
a port. I'm talking about who the publisher of the program is, and how silly
it is that google can get away with ignoring stuff like this, I wonder how
many panels are wrong.

